

Twitpay.me Launches - sanjayparekh
http://twitpay.me

======
tsally
Sorry if I am off base on this one, but not being able to cash out via PayPal
would make me just want to use TipJoy instead. Even if I do ultimately donate
my money to charity, I'd still like to have the option. The FAQ indicates that
you can put money in via PayPal, but it appears the only cash out option is an
Amazon Gift Card?

Still, good work on coming up with some sort of money maker for Twitter. They
can't seem to do it :-).

~~~
ivey
We're in the same boat Tipjoy was when they started: there's a ton of legal
stuff that goes with cashing out, and we've only been around a few weeks. It
is absolutely on our list of priorities.

~~~
tsally
Awesome! Good to hear :-). I figured it was probably on the TODO list; adding
a "PayPal coming soon!" to the FAQ might make people happy.

------
sanjayparekh
Twitpay.me was built at Atlanta Startup Weekend 2 just 1.5 weeks ago and
launched officially today. Pay others via Twitter and fund those payments via
PayPal. Pretty cool and very well designed (I'm biased - I helped in forming
the idea but didn't work on the project).

------
axod
Relying on the uptime of twitter, to get paid, seems a bit of a mistake.

~~~
josefresco
Heyo! Will you be here all week?

------
smahend
Interesting possibilities for certain vertical markets. Makes microdonations
to charities on a whim very easy.

~~~
jraines
Not sure why you got downvoted for that. It's true -- and we've already been
approached by a charity about that possibility (that's separate from the
option to donate upon cashout).

We're excited about this use case -- though like some others it's going to
probably be more relevant once you can cash out with actual cash.

------
blang
I like the Superman 3 reference. Office Space would have also been acceptable.

~~~
nadim
From the FAQ: "What’s your business model?

Superman 3 I never saw that movie.

Twitpay charges a nickel everytime you make a Twitpay over $.99."

------
calambrac
You depend on Twitter:

1\. Staying up.

2\. Not doing this themselves and leveraging their advantage of being able to
take payments private (like direct messages). What's the play if they do that,
sue for abuse of monopoly?

Also, twitter has zero security. Just one quick scenario: Set up a search for
twitpay, bag a list of usernames, start bruteforcing passwords, dump to an
account, and cash out...

~~~
dbrown26
Twitpay is focusing on micropayments in order to alleviate some of the risk in
using a medium like Twitter. A user can only put or take a maximum of $50 in
or out of the system on one given day. So while that attack is theoretically
possible, it would not be very lucrative. You would also have to ensure that
the accounts that you have brute forced are funded.

~~~
calambrac
All the payments show up in the public twitter stream, so you know how much
people theoretically have at any given time. The daily max is circumvented
with sockpuppets.

It doesn't have to be lucrative for someone to try it, or for it to ruin the
whole idea.

Other ways to ruin things: having trouble understanding the credit crisis?
Create your own with twitpay. Just start twitpaying your friends and
sockpuppet accounts in crazy, interlocking ways, but way underfund your
accounts, then have everyone start making claims. Who gets paid!? I don't
know! It's twitterific!

------
lpgauth
Worst name ever...

Twitt: A person who is obnoxious, a jerk and is selfcentered; doesn't care
about anyone but themself.

jerk pay me!

~~~
markpercival
It actually makes sense to me.

I use it to pay my friends, most of whom are twits.

~~~
marcus
Tell me who your friends are and I'll tell you who you are...

------
reedjo
Sounds like a great way to pay for gambling debts without having to adhere to
PayPal's morality rules.

------
huhtenberg
What's up with using text background highlights for adding an emphasis ?
Someone needs to ease off on NLP. This is really annoying and most importantly
it doesn't look good. Vary the text color if you are so inclined to tap the
subconsciousness.

------
vaksel
I think this is the first legit website I've seen, thats using a .me domain

------
ronsemail
Great idea, can't wait to get my first payment.

------
boorad
that's hawt. I see this as a great way to settle spontaneous bets w/ friends.

Dude, $50 the Smails kid picks his nose.

~~~
jcromartie
Microbets?

------
unohoo
Awesome !! Destined for success.

------
rokhayakebe
This was inevitable. Great idea.

